# How to make ground foam for pennies



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right section to put this in or not, if it is not then I apologise and I'm sure the mods will fix it.

I saw this article and thought it may interest someone:

http://dansresincasting.com/Ground foam.htm


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet...just make sure you don't use your beloved's blender...:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*nice tip!*

Custom made ground cover done dirt cheap!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Good Find!!*

We have an upholstery shop down the street and during spring clean up they put all the foam sheet scraps out on the curb....now I'll grab an old blender from work and check this out. "Mark it Smokey as a good find!!":thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*another idea*

I bet you could eliminate the paint step if you use that foam they stick artificial flowers in


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Unfortunatly I thought so too John but all you end up with is dust and a powder that is too fine and staticy to do anything with. Trust me here I tried 

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea Smokey. I'd read the same thing somewhere but havn't tried it yet. Need a blender first. Adding the water and then the paint is super. I was thinking of having to paint the foam later. I'll be trying this out for sure. Will try and make trees too. Pete


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it possible to get a picture of it in use. I am in the midst of building my layout and this has much to offer.


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Bucklaew,

You asked about a few pics, I found this on another forum after searching the net as I knew that I saw it somewhere.

http://www.the-gauge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=4343


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Great link oldsmokey. Would you have any advice on making some trees with ground foam? pete


----------



## ptl5spd (Nov 22, 2011)

Great post, definitely going to start making my own layout foam now, as I don't always have a lot of extra cash to buy stuff.]

If you read on in that forum post, you can use an old coffee grinder to get fine grass particles.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

oldSmokey said:


> Hi Bucklaew,
> 
> You asked about a few pics, I found this on another forum after searching the net as I knew that I saw it somewhere.
> 
> http://www.the-gauge.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=4343


wow,thanks for the link,it gives me an idea...........mike


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

Excellent site, and thank you


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Great tip.....now to find a crappy blender......


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jut the other day, my wife was remarking that the guacomole dip was extra fluffy.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have done this same kind of method with sawdust and a mixer! Thanks for posting the foam method!:thumbsup:
Yep it helps to have a wife that's a cooking nut, "Honey I need a blender" "OK, Just buy me a new one!" "Will do"


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*home made trees*



norgale said:


> Great link oldsmokey. Would you have any advice on making some trees with ground foam? pete


This is what I did,buy a bag of bare treas { these are cheep} spray the top of the trees with spay adheasive, somthing like 3Ms head liner glue,put your fome in a zip lock bag, and just stick the sprayed tree into the bag,give it a wiggle and pull it out,spray with clear laquer ........thats it. ............mike


----------

